# Hungry



## shel123 (Jul 7, 2011)

what do you eat when you have the munchies, sometimes i can just eat and eat, HELP.


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Shel and welcome to the forum, its a tough one the bain of my life anyways,have you tryed carrott sticks and celery sticks, also nuts are good to graze on as well,it is fine to have a little treat but I guess its sometimes hard to stop at just a little snack, try and see how you get on with the suggestions, it can help.Maybe 2 or 3 crackers with some ham and cheese could help to, i have my cracker dry.


----------



## shel123 (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks for the advice steff.  when you get the munchies, is it because your blood sugars are low?


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2011)

shel123 said:


> thanks for the advice steff.  when you get the munchies, is it because your blood sugars are low?



Not generally no i dont have lows,my hunger pangs can be very high at times and unless i have something healthy i know ill reach for the choccie or crisps and thats where the trouble starts.

Are you on any medication Shel?


----------



## shel123 (Jul 7, 2011)

i'm on metformin.  i've been having trouble lately with drinking all day and weeing all night and being dead all day.   how are things with you?


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2011)

shel123 said:


> i'm on metformin.  i've been having trouble lately with drinking all day and weeing all night and being dead all day.   how are things with you?



Ahh right do you test your levels hun? could be signs of high blood sugars.
Things with me are fine battling through like most of us do x


----------



## Robster65 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi SHel.

I would agree with Steff and suggest your drinking/weeing is likely to be down to high BGs, which are what does the damage to us diabetics.

Have you been given advice on the types of food to avoid, etc ?

Rob


----------

